# What to charge?



## KMPottebaum (Feb 27, 2017)

I have been contacted by someone wanting to know what I would charge for a one time use of this image. He is working on a book of winning images from a state fair and would like to include mine. I have no idea where to even begin figuring out what to charge. Any thoughts? Thanks!


----------



## KmH (Feb 28, 2017)

How many books will be in the print run? The larger the print run the more the usage costs.
What size will the image be printed at? The bigger the image is used the more the usage costs.
Where in the book will the image be? Cover, inside front cover, rear cover, inside rear cover cost more for usage than being in the body of the book.
RESOURCES - asmp
fotoQuote


----------



## tirediron (Feb 28, 2017)

Ask him how much he can afford to pay.  The sad reality is that licensing is no longer the revenue generator it once was, especially for less established photographers.  If you can get $250 and bragging rights, and I'd say you're doing well.


----------

